# Carbide tool for finish cut?



## DLGunn (May 19, 2014)

I am new to making laser inlay pens. I watched the video from woodnwhimsies.com and he said you need to use a skew to get a nice finish cut so you can skip sanding and go straight to the CA finish. 

My question is, will any of the carbide cutters (Easy Wood Tools, etc) leave a nice enough finish to go straight to the CA finish? Or are there other techniques I can use? I am not skilled enough with the skew, yet. :wink:


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 19, 2014)

Why can't you sand?  Was that for a particular kit with colors to keep separate?   I actually only sanded a kit from lazerlinez once - no tools all   Worked fine   

Sometimes it's said to avoid scrapers for those kits as it could lift the pieces out   Not likely but possible I assume


----------



## kovalcik (May 20, 2014)

I have never worked with a laser cut kit so that part I cannot answer, but I can address the difference between a carbide cutter and a skew. The carbide tools cut with a scraping action. The skew slices the wood and is supported by the bevel which is what gives you the smooth finish. 

If you really need to avoid sanding, you may be able to get acceptable results with the carbide if you use a brand new cutter and take VERY LIGHT cuts, just a whisker at a time. IMO it would be easier and safer (to the blank) to practice a little with your skew and go that way. The basic planing cut you need to use is not that hard to pick up.


----------



## DLGunn (May 20, 2014)

Yes, he said in the video skipping sanding was to avoid getting the colors mixed up in the grain of the wood. This would especially be a problem with their Razorback blank (red and black inlay on a Holly blank). 

I can't figure out how to link the video on my tablet. You can go to YouTube and search "laser inlay pen" and is the one by woodnwhimsies.

I guess maybe some skew practice is in order.


----------



## Rolland (May 23, 2014)

I have done a number of the inlay kits and use a delrin inner rod to hold things in place while assy and use a large needle to dip in the ca and spot the small pieces to hold them once everything is spotted in place remove the rod soak with thin ca. When dry epoxy the tube in. I use a Woodchuck pen turning tool with a R2 cutter, take very light cuts until every thing is level then turn as I would any other blank. Stopping to reapply thin ca every so often. I have never had a problem. I sand when I am close to finish, that's my story


----------

